# Like Djent? Don't play guitar? SAMPLE LIBRARY. Wow.



## LoopQuantum

8dio Progressive Metal. Holy cow!!!

Yup. Djent guitar sample library. Prerecorded samples. Play em on a keyboard, or just feed it GuitarPro MIDI.


LISTEN TO THE EXAMPLES....done by Red Seas Fire's Petey G, and the Monuments guys. 

Not sure how I feel about this, but DAMN.

Progressive Metal | 8DIO Productions


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Wut.

I dunno...Is it to the point where you don't have to learn to play any instruments now?...I thought that was at least a few years down the line.


----------



## jeremyb

It still takes creativity to make something that sounds good, just requires less skill.... hmmm....


----------



## fwd0120

jeremyb said:


>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Repost


----------



## LoopQuantum

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Repost




I posted it at HC too, but not here...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No its been posted here by others including 8dio


----------



## Fat-Elf

My face when it actually sounds good. 

Edit: And the songs sounds better than the 99% of your usual "djent". Does anyone know if those demonstration songs are real songs or just some nonsense the guys recorded?


----------



## PeteyG

I know this has been said before, but I'm just gonna say it again in this thread so people only hearing about it now don't get the wrong end of the stick like people already seem to be doing again.

This product isn't exactly designed for use by bands or people wanting to put out metal albums. They are however guitar riffs presented as loops to be used by composers of more mainstream musical outlets like film and television, composers who like the sound of the modern progressive metal guitar playing style and would like to incorporate it into their compositions, but aren't really versed well enough in the style or the instrumentation to compose and produce it themselves.


----------



## ShadowAMD

Err is it wrong that I didn't find them that good?.. Also there is some crazy pumping compression going on in a couple of them mixes..

I bet it has it's place though..


----------



## ROAR

this site glues my face to my palm


----------



## axxessdenied

Mashing up samples is fun


----------



## Blasphemer

Those mixes are TERRIBLE. Also, why does this exist?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Wait...so you can make djent and prog-metal with just a keyboard? (but you'll be using the same phrases over and over again?)....wow.....technology....


----------



## PeteyG

Blasphemer said:


> Also, why does this exist?



Just failed to read the paragraph I wrote huh?

Just to reiterate more succinctly by a series of questions:

1) Do you play guitar?
2) Are you well versed in metal?
3) Are you able to write your own metal songs for use in metal bands?
*Then this product is NOT for you.*

This product is primarily aimed at composers for film, television and video gaming (8Dio being run by Troels Folmann, who was responsible for the music in some of the Tomb Raider games), many of whom aren't massively competent multi-instrumentalists and are more often than not well versed on Piano and not a lot else.


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX

Dude you guys need to lay off the Big man in the house Petey G! Not only did he provide awesome riffage in Red Seas Fire, Gear reviews on youtube, Axe Fx tutorials on youtube... and now some very usable and one of the only things "Djent/prog" Guitar VST related on the market......Respect the fact that they are obviously testing the waters and working hard on the project for us.


----------



## Hyacinth

XxSilverburstDiezelxX said:


> Dude you guys need to lay off the Big man in the house Petey G! Not only did he provide awesome riffage in Red Seas Fire, Gear reviews on youtube, Axe Fx tutorials on youtube... and now some very usable and one of the only things "Djent/prog" Guitar VST related on the market......Respect the fact that they are obviously testing the waters and working hard on the project for us.



Exactly.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

It's like Superior Drummer for drummers!


----------



## fps

PeteyG said:


> I know this has been said before, but I'm just gonna say it again in this thread so people only hearing about it now don't get the wrong end of the stick like people already seem to be doing again.
> 
> This product isn't exactly designed for use by bands or people wanting to put out metal albums. They are however guitar riffs presented as loops to be used by composers of more mainstream musical outlets like film and television, composers who like the sound of the modern progressive metal guitar playing style and would like to incorporate it into their compositions, but aren't really versed well enough in the style or the instrumentation to compose and produce it themselves.



Yes but film and TV music, loops and jingles, are really hurting music as a balm and as something special, and as a product too. I was reading an interview with Andrea Bocelli on that one and have to agree. Also if a film or TV company wants some of this kind of music this programme takes money away from a band who could have had an instrumental of their song used, and got some royalties for it, become better known off the back of it etc. All money to the people with the power to sell their package to film and TV composers instead, monopolise, no growth opportunity for bands!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

fps said:


> Yes but film and TV music, loops and jingles, are really hurting music as a balm and as something special, and as a product too. I was reading an interview with Andrea Bocelli on that one and have to agree. Also if a film or TV company wants some of this kind of music this programme takes money away from a band who could have had an instrumental of their song used, and got some royalties for it, become better known off the back of it etc. All money to the people with the power to sell their package to film and TV composers instead, monopolise, no growth opportunity for bands!



Growth opportunity for PeteyG and RSF and Browne and Monuments...

E: And you're demonizing this a little too much. Even though I believe money was one of the motives here, it still doesn't take away the fact that the music created is probably totally ingenuous and came off from a real inspiration. And again... what's wrong with music that's made money in mind if it's good?


----------



## bhakan

It seems like PeteyG and Browne wrote some songs to be sold for commercial use, and 8Dio put them in a package which gives those who buy them maximum control over how they would like to mix them or arrange them. It is not like Superior or anything like that, and the only way it is taking opportunities away from other bands is by giving those opportunities to PeteyG and John Browne.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Guys, what's the big deal? It's a really cool VST/loop thing that happens to be in the style of progressive metal. This could be a really cool tool in the hands of many many people whether in electronic music or soundtracks or just WHATEVER. Get over yourselves.


----------



## Leuchty

If this was a drummer or bassist forum the comments would be quite different.

Cool idea. Well done.


----------



## markgov

LOL Superior Djenter 2.0 hahaha


----------



## sawtoothscream

the first song on the page is pretty catchy.


----------

